# 🤯



## MorrisTheProspecter (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Elemental (Jun 24, 2022)

Nice rock picture, could you please post some information about it for those of us who are not geologists? What am I looking at? What does it imply? It doesn't look like a gold nugget... but I could be wrong. Thanks. 

Elemental


----------



## Martijn (Jun 25, 2022)

Fossilized piece of bone?


----------



## BlackLabel (Jun 25, 2022)

This is my favorite for the
"Worst title of the month"!


----------



## MorrisTheProspecter (Jul 16, 2022)

MorrisTheProspecter said:


> View attachment 50961


Rare crystalline gold specimen from Arizona


----------



## Ohiogoldfever (Jul 16, 2022)

MorrisTheProspecter said:


> Rare crystalline gold specimen from Arizona




I’m not looking to be contrary but that looks like a rock. Better pictures maybe?


----------



## 4metals (Jul 16, 2022)

Morris,

I would hope in the future you would take a little time in naming your threads. If you think about how older threads become valuable information it is because users can find the threads that they need for help. Having a title that goes along with the theme of the thread helps.


----------



## eaglekeeper (Jul 16, 2022)

Sorry Morristheprospector... When your as old as I am, this was the first thing that came to mind when I seen your picture.


----------



## goldshark (Jul 17, 2022)

Oh yea, I will buy it sight unseen for $100,000.oo. Just cuz you say it is a crystalized Gold nugget, I believe you. Where can we meet for the sale? I am assuming it is for sale. Great find.


----------



## MorrisTheProspecter (Jul 17, 2022)

I will post more pictures of it when all of the matrix is dissolved off of it. Pictures really do not do it justice at all. Not sure if I’m gonna sell it yet or not. I will also do better at naming my threads in the future. I apologize for the inconvenience as I am new to the forum world.


----------



## Ohiogoldfever (Jul 17, 2022)

I would love to see more pictures. I’m sure I am not the only one.


----------



## MorrisTheProspecter (Jul 17, 2022)

Here’s a couple more pictures. Front and back


----------



## MorrisTheProspecter (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Snapper1 (Jul 18, 2022)

I'd be interested in the weight of it?


----------



## MorrisTheProspecter (Jul 18, 2022)

Snapper1 said:


> I'd be interested in the weight of it?


----------



## Ohiogoldfever (Jul 18, 2022)

Thanks for the photos Morris. I’m still seeing a rock. I hope it’s not and you’re sitting on a monster nugget.


----------



## BlackLabel (Jul 18, 2022)

@Snapper1:
Why are you interested on the weight of a yellowish rock?


----------



## MorrisTheProspecter (Jul 19, 2022)

Pictures don’t do it justice. It’s also still encased in clear Quartz. Give it a couple more weeks in acid and it will look a lot different.I’ll post more pics then


----------



## Biom (Jul 19, 2022)

As far as the picture just rock .a lot of time any thing look like gold it's not gold .till you do this don't need picture .gravity test .density measurements.dont need picture ..no one can identify any rock by looking at pictures .you can get close if do some measurements . Gravity it's very important to understand it . Any thing that's look shiny doesn't mean it's precious metal


----------



## MorrisTheProspecter (Jul 19, 2022)

I’ve already done all of that. I know what I have. It’s been tested. It’s gold.


----------



## BlackLabel (Jul 19, 2022)

Morris,
As long you don't provide us better pictures and give us the density: NO!

It's crystaline, it has no luster, it's yellowish, it's not golden. It's a rock!
A piece of gold in a size you showed in your first pictures must have a weight far over one kilogram.
If it would be a nugget, we weren't jealous, but from the information we have, me, and another couple people are quite sure it's a rock. Sorry.


----------



## galenrog (Jul 19, 2022)

Blurry pics. Assuming unit on scale is grams or kilograms. Too blurry to tell. If grams, the rock is too light for any significant gold. If pounds, WAY too light.

How did you test the rock? If any kind of test designed for refined gold, you may have chosen an incorrect test. I prefer assays.

Time for more coffee.


----------



## MorrisTheProspecter (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## BlackLabel (Jul 20, 2022)

Nice yellowish rocks.
If you hit them with a hammer, they will break. Gold won't.


----------



## goldshark (Jul 20, 2022)

What you MAY have, is gold ore. It is not considered a nugget. If it does contain gold in a lattice type combination of quartz and gold, it is considered a mass of gold and quartz. You may call it affectionately as " your little nugget", but calling it that as gospel on this forum, you are setting yourself up for a ridiculous amount of ridicule. A good amount of the people on this forum know there stuff, you will never gain credence or pass muster with these claims of posting mediocre pictures and stating such claims, without the analytical data these people use, some on a day to day basis. Please do your homework before stating whatever the hell you are trying to say. Although you are a rather unusual form of entertainment.


----------



## MorrisTheProspecter (Jul 22, 2022)

goldshark said:


> What you MAY have, is gold ore. It is not considered a nugget. If it does contain gold in a lattice type combination of quartz and gold, it is considered a mass of gold and quartz. You may call it affectionately as " your little nugget", but calling it that as gospel on this forum, you are setting yourself up for a ridiculous amount of ridicule. A good amount of the people on this forum know there stuff, you will never gain credence or pass muster with these claims of posting mediocre pictures and stating such claims, without the analytical data these people use, some on a day to day basis. Please do your homework before stating whatever the hell you are trying to say. Although you are a rather unusual form of entertainment.


I never once said it was a nugget. I said crystalline gold specimen.


----------



## Elemental (Jul 22, 2022)

@MorrisTheProspecter,​The point that is being made is that you originally just posted some pictures of rocks on a precious metal refining refining forum. As this forum exists to both share information and encourage/mentor our peers, new and old, in the art of refining, I believe most people found your post to be lacking in the former and have nothing to do with the latter. What would be better from our (my) perspective, would be if you provided some context to the information (pictures) you posted. Answering some of the following questions would be helpful:

1 - What type of mineral is it? (This forum is primary for Precious Metal Refining with a foundation in Hoke's Book, not so much mining/ore processing.)​While we do have some professional refiners who go from ore-in-the-ground to bars and bullion, I believe most of us are hobby/semi-professional refiners. Please provide a bit more context in regards to what you are sharing. What is it, what elements does it contain, etc. I read that you were using acid to remove the quartz, but have you ensured there are no toxic metal gases that are evolving by treating ore with acid? Just give the name and of the mineral/ore so we can do some independent research and add information to this post.

2 - Do you have a copy of a assay you would be willing to share? (Thus showing yield %, etc.)​The proof is in the pudding, and the pudding in this case is an independent validation of what you saying you have. Once a month we have someone come on here offering up some hot deal on ore/metal/etc. that is too good to be true and is a scam. Check out the Rogues Gallery to see what I mean. I'm not accusing you of being a "rogue" and/or trying to sell a scam, but since your post lacks information, it makes a lot of people skeptical.

3 - How are you processing this mineral? (You mentioned an acid bath to remove quartz, what is the process you are following?)​People come here wanting to learn and if you could answer some of the above questions, that would be more helpful than just posting a few pictures. Are you acid reducing the ore? (That has been frowned upon due to toxic gas generation and general waste of acid in this forum in the past). How will you process the gold out? Aqua Regia? Poor-Man's AR, Mercury leeching, just send to a refiner, etc?

Anyways, cool pictures of rocks, I mean everybody loves rocks, right? They would look great in my five year old daughter's rock collection. Here on the other hand, unless they provide context in regards to precious metal refining, they are just yellow rocks. I appreciate that you want to contribute, so I ask that you please do so and share some *information *regarding these cool looking rocks.

Elemental


----------

